# ID Please!



## donatkin (Mar 5, 2011)

I am reposting this here.  Any idea?


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 7, 2011)

I've got one just about like it. It has a partial tag on it but nothing readable. The chain guard says Coaster Brake.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 12, 2011)

Just guessing on this...could possibly be an early 1950s BMC bike. I've seen ads for their 1953 juvenile bikes and they looked very similar, having a single frame tube like this one.

Dave


----------

